# Hoof hands? Tips for fingertips



## Hyasinth (Oct 23, 2009)

I love hands like this: 

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/hooves and paws/kirinhooves.jpg

or this:

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/gallery/hooves and paws/handhoof.jpg

But I'm not sure how to go about making it... I really like how that looks, and it would be better than what I was attempting (clay is too awkward)

If anyone has pattern suggestions, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2009)

I did something similar to that when Zeke and I had to make Blitzen:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2335012/

The way they worked is that you have your pointer and middle in one bigger hoof/finger part, the pinky and ring in the other, the thumb in the smaller side one, and the final side is just blank(empty).

I have my prototype sitting at home right now, and to give you an idea of how it works, I'll see about flipping it inside out (if I can find it) and scanning it so that can see how the seams/stitching worked, and perhaps adapt it to what you need. The only difference is I used sort of a micro suede for the hoof finger parts, and it looks like you want something more like felt, or anti pill fleece to match what was going on in that picture. Either that or a good vinyl.

I can't do that till I get home though. I'm sitting at campus right now.


----------



## Hyasinth (Oct 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I did something similar to that when Zeke and I had to make Blitzen:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2335012/
> 
> The way they worked is that you have your pointer and middle in one bigger hoof/finger part, the pinky and ring in the other, the thumb in the smaller side one, and the final side is just blank(empty).
> ...



Actually microsuede is fine (although I have vinyl as well) it's not so much the fabric as the design. And I appreciate that, thank you <3


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, kinda crappy, but I hope it helps?


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hI-NtmAdCQ&feature=player_profilepage

I found that video quite helpful, if you shaped the claws differently you could get hooves.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2009)

Hyasinth said:


> Actually microsuede is fine (although I have vinyl as well) it's not so much the fabric as the design. And I appreciate that, thank you <3



I went to look and couldn't find the prototype.

Anyhow, all you really need to do, is do it in two parts, if that makes sense?

You need to make a trace and get the basic shape of your hand. Bring your fingers together as I described earlier, and as you trace out your design exaggerate and play around with it so you end up with 4 hoof/finger parts, two main bigger ones in the middle, and the lesser hoof parts on the sides.

Then you cut out the trace, transfer it to your material, cut out the front and back of each paw, and the front and back of each finger hoof thing. Then you sew each finger hoof into place onto each half of each hand glove part.

Once it's all in order, you just take each half and sew the entire thing together inside out. You sew the glove part first, and then the finger/hoof parts, and then flip it inside out. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hyasinth (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome guys, thanks! Aww I like your little pattern Donut! <3

That youtube video will definitely come in handy, Amethyst, at least for the foil wraps (I wanted to try to avoid clay if I can since I'm handing out candy to little kids) 

And thanks again Trpdwarf, I appreciate that info. 

Again, thanks guys! I'll make sure to post pictures somewhere as soon as it's all done. <3


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 23, 2009)

I just put a quick tutorial on some cloven-toed hooves I did up at: http://s761.photobucket.com/albums/xx256/ScrapGoat/

gonna put my goat feet up there too, as soon as I can find the pics


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 24, 2009)

XD Woulda done a better one but I was rushed for time... lol. Plus, mouse sucks >.<


----------

